# NH Chronicle:  Limmer Hiking Boots



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2020)

Legendary boots still handmade in NH.  

https://www.wmur.com/article/monday-january-27th-limmer-boots/30645642


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2020)

That was cool. Never heard of these boots. I went to their website and it’s slightly confusing as it seems there’s a mass manufactured version of the boot. So that 18 month waiting list is for custom only. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## pedxing (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm on a wait list for my custom Limmers.   There are two different businesses, one (Peter Limmer  & Sons) does custom boots - but will also try to fit you with some ready made (definitely not mass manufacturer) boots.   The other (Limmer boots) deals with imported boots from Bavaria.   The imported boots come in several different weights.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2022)

pedxing said:


> I'm on a wait list for my custom Limmers.   There are two different businesses, one (Peter Limmer  & Sons) does custom boots - but will also try to fit you with some ready made (definitely not mass manufacturer) boots.   The other (Limmer boots) deals with imported boots from Bavaria.   The imported boots come in several different weights.


Nice to see you post again.

It's been a while!


----------



## pedxing (Apr 24, 2022)

I think I was one of the very first to post on the hiking forums.   I even have an ancient Alpine Zone t-shirt somewhere.   I'm sure my causes links are entirely out of date.


JimG. said:


> Nice to see you post again.
> 
> It's been a while!


----------



## tonnyhigh (Apr 27, 2022)

tnx for review. So timely, I was looking for cool hiking boots. I found many positive review about Salomon Quest 4 GTX too. PlusI found cool online  store everest.com with all necesssary outdoor gear for hiking and other outdoor activities. They have best prices and good discounts for relular customers. That's convy.


----------



## pedxing (Jun 19, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Nice to see you post again.
> 
> It's been a while!


I ran across this old thread - still very moving to see the posts.  There are a lot of dead links, but it reminds me of how connected I once was to this community





__





						news about pedxing...
					

I know he posts here sometimes, so thought I'd share...  http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/29153.php




					forums.alpinezone.com


----------

